# Shek Kin



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

Shek Kin, best known as "Mr Han" in "Enter the Dragon", has passed away today in Hong Kong as well. He was 96. I'll find the report & post it later.

This week two splendid figures for CMAs have passed.

Mike Martello
Shek Kin


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.kungfucinema.com/martial-arts-actor-shek-kin-dead-at-96-7734

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 4, 2009)

He was unique, gentlemen, in that he created himself. Through long years of rigorous training, sacrifice, denial, pain, he forged his body in the fire of his will. But tonight, let us celebrate. Shek Kin, Sir, you have our gratitude.:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 6, 2009)

,


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 6, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

.


----------

